# 2011 Official Pontiac GTO Calendar competition!



## membercalendars (Aug 27, 2010)

GTO Fans, contest is NOW OPEN! For the first time, officially licensed calendars will be created BY car enthusiasts, FOR car enthusiasts. The loyal members of GTOForum.com are invited to be a part of The 2011 Official Pontiac GTO Calendar competition. Show off your ride for ultimate bragging rights.

The top 13 vote winners will receive 2 calendars featuring their cars, absolutely free. Only photos directly submitted to membercalendars.com will be entered into the competition. All calendars are proudly MADE IN THE USA!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I submitted my e-mail. :cheers


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

arty:


----------



## membercalendars (Aug 27, 2010)

Here's one of the images from the 2010 G8 Calendar we did over on G8Board.com last year. 

As you can see, its just car, smoke and background. It doesn't take a Photoshop whiz to make a good photo that people want to see. 

Post some pics here of your cars, get some feedback before you upload your image for the contest.


----------



## BCsGTO (May 17, 2010)

Oh how cool would it be to get dads GTO in a calander!!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Hey, are you accepting pictures of classic GTO's too??


----------



## membercalendars (Aug 27, 2010)

Rukee said:


> Hey, are you accepting pictures of classic GTO's too??


Absolutely!


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Of all times to suck at taking pictures


----------



## membercalendars (Aug 27, 2010)

Let the public be the judge of that!


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

The public is too harsh lololol

I've seen some of the pictures guys take - they're amazing. My pictures are out of focus, have the camera strap and/or finger in them, and suck.

Still, you have motivated me to fail again - so I will give it a shot.


----------



## membercalendars (Aug 27, 2010)

Ha, the public is HARSH! That's what I'm here for, let us know if you need any help with file, we'd be more than happy to help. Let's see this GTO!


----------



## wwhozhot (Jun 11, 2010)

*ok tell me what you think*

iam not much for taken pictures and its not a red, blue, or black car but what do you all think?


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Looks like the car broke down on the side of the road


----------



## LS2 6SP (Oct 24, 2007)

*BOM GTO with a Steam engine*

Here is an picture before the mods, calender worthy ?


----------



## membercalendars (Aug 27, 2010)

LS2 6SP said:


> Here is an picture before the mods, calender worthy ?



Worthy!


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Can't beleave that I forgot. Well I submitted mine.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

I'm going to try to get my pictures today.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

LS2 6SP said:


> Here is an picture before the mods, calender worthy ?


LOL... is this your ride post mods I took a pic of at the BBQ?


----------



## Hi Speed (Oct 27, 2004)

How long do we have to submit photo's?..I want to get some done.....


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi Speed said:


> How long do we have to submit photo's?..I want to get some done.....


Too late for 2011... they are in the process of voting out half of the final 26.


----------



## LS2 6SP (Oct 24, 2007)

Yes it is Red Bearded Goat...


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

LS2 6SP said:


> Yes it is Red Bearded Goat...


Should put together a CCGTO calender, like the RM goats do...


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> Should put together a CCGTO calender, like the RM goats do...


SVGTO's 2011 Calendar will be available Nov. 20.


----------



## membercalendars (Aug 27, 2010)

*Tentative winners*

Hey guys, we're still doing the final proofing but here's a shot of the front and rear cover for the GTO calendar. The winners will be getting emails about their 2 free copies once we finalize art.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

When will you begin taking submissions for next year? 

Nice job BTW, I'll be placing an order soon. :cheers


----------



## membercalendars (Aug 27, 2010)

ALKYGTO said:


> When will you begin taking submissions for next year?


This year we spent all our time getting this put together so we were a little late getting the word out. We'll probably start the "push" for photos in spring so we can get a good batch together for fall voting. 

Thanks for the support by the way


----------



## membercalendars (Aug 27, 2010)

*Last Month of Being Sponsors*

Please check out our new thread by clicking here.


----------



## wwhozhot (Jun 11, 2010)

*broke down*



Mike_V said:


> Looks like the car broke down on the side of the road


i dont think so... even if it were broke down, would you lone me that car lift that you have your car on? your broke down car...:rofl:


----------

